# Chaos Army



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

In this project log I'll show you (I hope, if not every day, every week) the progress of an army I've started some time ago. It's an 1500 chaos sm.

So, the point was to achieve an easy way to paint an army, but with a propper look. This ended in lots of rust (wich I always loved) and, for make my guys different, I'll freehand in everyone of them known artworks from Velázquez, Munch, Goya, ...

Here you've the first pictures. Those show my WIP terminators:


















































The bases will be covered with snow.

I'll answer any question you guys have as best as I can :mrgreen:
C&C really welcome.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's fucking amazing. No joke.

"The Scream" is fantastically done!

For those who don't know, this is the comparison -


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

absolutely amazing.

brilliant job on the scream there.

you have my admiration times a million squared (Y)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Is the rust stippled on? Awesome job on the freehand by the way, +Rep.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thx guys ^^ I'm glad you like 'em.
TheKingElessar: yep. Basecoat with black, then scorched brown, scab red and blood red.

Any ideas about how to paint the slaanesh clamp? (wich colors, ...)


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Time for updates!










(Saturn eating his child wich you can see here: http://starr.pausd.org/~lgoldman/mmart3/class/16/saturn.gif )

Some progress on the flamer dude:


















And here I show you my "count as" Kharn the Betrayer:











C&C and/or questions're welcome as usual.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, that's a very cool idea and very nicely executed too; eminently rep-worthy. Now try Kandinsky's _The Last Judgement_ on one of them 

The only quibble I'd make is with the counts-as-Khârn figure - it's explicit in the fluff that Gorechild is a chainaxe, so it might look a little odd for him to have a normal bladed power weapon...


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

hmm, Slannesh, Pinks, Purples, but be careful not to stray into Tzeentch terratory.

Kharn does indeed have a Chain axe, a big one, the acutal model of kharn does it no justice.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Svartmetall and Orochi: Fristly, thank you for the replies. Secondly yeah, I thought the same about the axe, but aint have plastic card or something that seems propperly a chain axe. So, I looked into my bitbox and I saw this ork axe, wich the size was good and fits correctly.

Before painting him I'll try to solve this problem :wink:


----------



## fallvictim (Mar 29, 2009)

This is a very interesting concept for an army and the fact of adding in well known artist painting just makes this army even more unique. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

You could even try GS'ing teeth onto the blade...


----------



## ghazgar (Jun 8, 2009)

yea agreed i'd say you need some teeth as well and it wouldn't be hard with GS or something but if not hey it still looks awesome 

and love the paintings on the shoulder pads maybe some van gogh next hehe (it'd go with the scream in all fairness)


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm... that's a really solvation to the problem! Something like this?

http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/warhammeronline/images/2/23/Engra_Deathsword_Concept.jpg

And thank you for the help k:


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

The poses of the marines are very natural and that balances well with your un-orthodox and brilliantly original painting style - of course when the bases are done the models will look even more viable. I love that textured red armour - fantastic.
As for Slannesh colour schemes, don't you get bored seeing pink and purple used for this chaos god? How about like a glossy black, S&M style? Decadent but deadly!
I can already see that you 'think outside the box', so whatever you choose I know it will look cool.
Thankyou for showing these.


----------



## ghazgar (Jun 8, 2009)

AM. said:


> Hmmm... that's a really solvation to the problem! Something like this?
> 
> http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/warhammeronline/images/2/23/Engra_Deathsword_Concept.jpg
> 
> And thank you for the help k:


yea something like that'd be awesome looks more demonic as well which i love


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thx for your coments guys.

7-ZARK-7: I like your idea for the blade but, what's an S&M style? :dunno:


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

Er, google it? I wouldn't want to lower the tone here but in terms of films think Hellraiser rather than the Gimp from Pulp fiction! Ha!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Here you have some work:










The green line on the flamer dude (http://www.bestpriceart.com/vault/abc_matisse25.JPG)


And a defiler I did a while ago wich I'm still working on



























C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

your work is amazing and the idea is infinitly awesome... i will watch with avengance... seriously though the idea is just amazing and will look so good with the snow bases... i just wanna steal your idea and do it for my army its so good.. but alas i am not a theif and i like creating my own ideas.. but i might use how you created the rust effect for some of my orky vechiles.


----------



## 7-ZARK-7 (Jan 29, 2009)

AM., you should make this into a competition to guess the artist and name of the artwork.
Brilliant work, rep to you sir.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I have to say, Your painting style is not entirely up my street (with the exeption of the Painting, that is so awesome) but you are a good painter, and i love that defiler. Trying to describe S&M in a decent way (edit me mods if a fail please, i'd rather that than be unsuitable) its a sort of sexual fetish that includes varying degrees of violence, black leather is used a fair bit.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Just say what S&M means un-shortened... Sadism and Masochism. I would think most would understand it then. :biggrin: 
And to be honest, if you go from the warharmmer fluff, S&M is as closely connected to Slaneesh as anything can be, so it would fit perfectly I think. :wink:


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

AWESOME stuff AM!!!!!! + rep
I love all the rust!!!! Very appropriate to warriors that are thousands of years old :good:

I also really like your Kharn the betrayer. I agree some teeth on the axe would be cool, I would also suggest putting an eye or two on it aswell and perhaps a tounge :shok:

Ok. I have to end this post now, the wards on my GK armour are starting burn!!! :laugh:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am really diggin the rusty look of these models. The fact that you are putting know art works on them is just cool as hell.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thx guys, those replyes are very encouraging!

About the S&M I thought a propper way to do it... you'll see the blade painted by tomorrow (at least I hope so lol).

Another project I've in mind will be a very modified landraider with Guernica on one side and the Oath of Horatii on the other (plus lots of skulls, corpses and khorny stuff).


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn real life... gimme time for WH!

Well... I know it's not tomorrow but you get the idea :wink: Here you got the blade, clamp or wathever you wanna call it:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

oohhh! i like that... to me it looks like a retractable whip like ivy's from Soul Calibre


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

lol.


Icon of Khorne almost completed and some job on the guy:










C&C welcome as always.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

sick skeleton dude


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i know you mentioned it earlier but can you give me a brief run down on how you do the rust effect.. from start to finish i wanna do it for my deffkoptas but it comes out to red. would be greatly appreciated


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

PMed :wink:

If anyone more asks for the rust, I'll make a tutorial or something.

@Chocobuncle: thx man.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Update time:

Front:









Back:










I'll continue painting the terminators, don't worry 

Coments and suggestions really welcome.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

umm...your raider is backwards

Unless you're playing some horrible joke on me.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

That's note a joke mate, the front of a normal raider will have the engine, and same back (the thing you see there's the "front" ramp).

I know it's confusing, but tomorrow you guys will have more pics of the wip.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

As I promised...




























The white spots will be covered with GS.
The problem I've now, is that I don't know what to put were the HB turret'd be (the engine hole). I thought in a turret (the one with the sm that goes in top of the raider) but... I don't know :laugh: Any ideas?


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

No coments... damn, thats embaracing.


Anyways, here you have the pics of the almost finished landraider.






































The plans for finishing it are:
Adding lights were the red circles are









Finish the rear lights (make it smoother)









And then, I'll think about adding more spikes, skulls, etc etc.


About the painting, today wile breakfast I thought in some kind of Roman or Greece mural (those made with little stones of watever), appart form the planned Guernica and the Oath.

I'm out of GS and primming can right now ( :shok: ), so the lights, gaps and painting will have to wait untill I have some money.


C&C welcome.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

oo I like it.

How are you with green stuff? As you could sculpt a daemonic face on the 'front' and have the ramp open in the mouth?

Just a thought.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Suggestion to replace back hatch: Take out that hatch, and build up the rearmost side, so it's a circular dip in the armour. Take a skeleton, curl it up like it died in there, jeweller's chain, a 'wooden' post, et voila! A place to store a prisoner, in chains, until it starves to death/gets eaten by the Furies. 

Or, if a Nurgle Rhino, you could make it a pus pit. 

Loving the LR overall look, I may just have to steal the idea!


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

Lol. It looks like a "Leman Russ" Pattern Land Raider.

I really like it a lot better, with the tracks sloping forwards as opposed to back. Only thing I would suggest is going over the vents with plasticard. It looks a little unusual to have venting (typically for an engine) in the front of the raider, and it could be solved very easily by putting some plasticard over it.

Nice work +rep

PS - Put a railing around the back area, and make it a pulpit. It will be the riding spot for the leader of whichever squad is mounted in the LR. That way, everyone can easily remember what's in it, and it will look awesome to have a Khorne Beserker champ or whatnot screaming THAT WAY from the top.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Venting makes it look like a horse box, or some other sort of animal transport. I like it.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

First of all: thx for the suggestions guys.

Orochi: It's a good idea, but I never liked the "mutant" vehicles. I feel more attraction of an industrial way, like tanks of the 1st/2nd WW.

TKE: Great idea sir. I'll think about it.

Chin: When I first stat working on it, removing those vents was a must but... Maybe I like the way it looks, giving sort of detailing of an otherwise very similar tank. I'll discuss (debate, watever it's called lol) it with the owner of my local workshop and see what we can do with it.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

This is great stuff. I was blown away by "Scream," and the rust paint affect is amazing. It's always a little disheartening to see people who are able to put so much detail into their models. The worm armour and icon of khorne on that termie are fantastic. +rep (what little I can!)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Intresting idea with the LR! Flipping it around makes it look even more like a WW1 tank 
I agree on covering the vents on the front idea. That area is supposed to withstand incoming fire, not sport vents:wink:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers guys.

Maiden: yep, you're totally right (I can imagine the tipical baddas terminator with his head blown away by a bullet that came through the vents :laugh: )

Here you've some additions to the raider:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

So finally the land raider is finished :so_happy: (damn... it was about time)

Here you have the final pics before primming and painting it. I hope you enjoy 'em and thanks everyone who helped and encouraged me during the process.



































































































Cheers!
PS: sorry for the lack of updates.


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

That's a pretty sick Landraider 
cool idea to flip it about. The razor wire makes tank shocking with this thingy a must! 

+rep for the cool conversion, and the creepy way in which you can so acuratly render those artworks on your marines


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That turned out quite cool and I really dig the way you turned it around. Cool beans man, now get it painted.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

nice. It looks better now than it does out of the box. Awesome job.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Indeed, better than the actual design! Kudos!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thx guys. Next update will be an updated termi (cause I want to finish something before starting the raider  )


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Great job AM. Lovin the razorwire. Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey folks,

After the break of the loyal sgt. I've started painting the raider with a different comvination of the rust process (much more elaborated :so_happy: ). Here you see the first coat of four or five, plus inks. So... lots of work to do!










C&C very welcome.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Ha the rust looks great dude nice


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I would have don't more to change the structure of the raider but it looks very very good anyways.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That rust is very realistic, well done.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

wow that is amazing looks so good.. how did you do it?


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thx guys.
@ Azwraith: black basecoat, dark brown (forgot the name... damn brain) and vermin brown added in the "holes". Then, with little water, make stright lines.

The camera can't get the red/orange colours I'm applying, so pictures have to wait until I have something more done.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Sup,

Some progress done in both sides of the raider.
Firstly, I've managed to get a pic from the rust. I know it's a shitty photo but it's the only way you can see the colours.









Secondly, I've started the background of the Oath of the Horaces (sorry if I spelled it wrong).










Appart from that, I'm not shure if I'll do the Guernica or not... way too different painting styles.

What do you guys think?


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

First of all, I know that the photo is horrible. Appart from that, not much to say... continued the background and started the central dude in his basic colours. I'm trying to do a NMM in those swords but... damn, it's hard (it's my first try at this tecnique)










Hope you like it.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

The Oath is finished. I totally forgot to take any photo of the final and clean result, and realized it when I started adding brown to it...  









Some minutes later:









It's a shame I couldn't paint the ladies cause of that hole in the door. Anyways, I hope you like it.
C&C welcome.


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Great work!. i believe its the Oath of the horatii? maybe... should be macron over one of those 'i's. Once again, good job!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thx mate. Glad you like it.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

God man, you're good!


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Orochi: Thx man but I'm not at the level I wanted to be 

Instead of posting more photos of the land raider (wich are always the same lately, just the basic rust), today I show you something different. I hope you like it and if you've coments, critisizms, advertices, suggestions, whatever feel free to post them.


























Lots of work with GS, like trims, filling gaps and all that stuff. Not shure with the other arm too. Dunno to go with the clasic close combat weapon or the "hammer" that goes with the ironclad.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

That Dread is Sauce.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

:O loving the Dreadnaught!

...gimmie


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

This, this, is godly!!! You are incredible, That Landraider, and Dreadnaught, My god! +Rep


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thx for the nice coments 

Some more progress:


























all thogether (not glued)









The base'll be covered with salt, same as the loyal sgt. so the difference between the skulls and the floor (and the feet of the dread) will be filled.

Lots of work with the GS and wire still to do!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

your work is amazing AM! That freehand on the landraider is stunning and your rust looks immaculate!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

those painting reproductions are amazing. i never would have thought of something like that to put on a small little wh40k model. very impressive.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

You just glueda sentinel to that dreadnought, and stole my idea at the same time.

I wanna do a giant techmarine dread for my army. I thought about using an ironclad for it, but wasn't 100% sure.

*+rep* for reading my mind.


----------

